# "Monuments Men"- upcoming WW2 movie on GIs who save Europe's plundered art



## CougarKing (9 Aug 2013)

Youtube trailer link



> From Indiewire
> 
> So, what is "Monuments Men"? A WWII version of "Ocean's Eleven"? A lighter take on "The Good German" era? Well, whatever the film turns out to be, it's a consciously lighter turn from writer/actor/director George Clooney. "[Producer] Grant [Heslov] and I were looking to do a film that was less cynical than a lot of the films we do," Clooney told USA Today, and with the first trailer for this upcoming movie arriving today, it'll prove that point.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old EO Tech (10 Aug 2013)

Let's hope it is at least a little more historically accurate than say....U 571 was  

Jon


----------

